
Ask HN: Which apache projects are underappreciated? - excitednumber
https://www.apache.org/index.html#projects-list
======
phonebucket
MXNet.

It is a popular library, but I still feel that it's quite underappreciated.

It is constantly living in the shadows of TensorFlow and PyTorch. MXNet has a
clean API (via Gluon) and has nailed the hybrid eager/graph execution model
better than either of its competitors.

I have come across multiple ML practitioners who have never heard of it.

------
excitednumber
There are almost too many to track but, every now and then, one comes up that
blows me away.

I have recently had a lot of success with lucene/solr and wish I had used it
for years!

Which have you found useful and want to help bring attention to?

Even if relatively large but you want to emphasize, give a shout!

